# HH Collected Visions... worth it?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ive got a $50 book voucher for xmas, was looking at the HH collected visions book... anyone got this? 
is it good? is it worth the money? its a bit pricey!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah I've got it, picked up when I went on a bit of a book buying splurge. 

It's absolutely beautiful and filled with fiction and gorgeous artwork, I really recommend purchasing it.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ordered this today  looking forward to it.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Worth every penny. 

_*Very*_ well made book with breath taking artwork and fluff.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Wow! This book is great. Fluff rich, gorgeous art work, what more do you want?
The kaban story in it was great (and pretty lengthy) inloved the number of crossovers with mcneill's mechanicum. Characters and plot.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Im asking for it for my B-day, is it just artwork?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope, lots of fiction/fluff with appropriate art work on each page.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Nope, lots of fiction/fluff with appropriate art work on each page.


Rly? Sounds pretty good then..... `specially if you want to start a Pre-Heresy Legion....


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It's worth every penny. It's the only real source of fluff about Malcador, and there are direct quotes from the Emperor himself. It gives a great insight into some of the lesser known primarchs. A very polished piece of work all round.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I totally agree. Bought it a year or so ago and have read it cover to cover several times and use it regularly for referance. There are a few minor fluff errors here and there but nothing serious.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive just started saving up for it. Got £5 stashed away and just another £15 to go before I can order it. Looking forward to seeing the Primarchs, in all their glory.

For those of you who have it, what do you think is the best art piece in it?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

I have 3 favs. The old colour picture of the emp vs Horus (used for this fourms background) Which gets a 2 page spread. And the big picture of all the players in the heresy (from the chaos perspective) it's a 2 page spread. And the other 2 page spread with the big E, custodes and SoS. But I love all the little art work too, fluff variations between artists aside. It's just an amazing book!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> what do you think is the best art piece in it?


I've gotta say _"The Hands of the Emperor"_ & _"The Traitor's Hand"_ - Both fantastic! But also some of the Pre-Heresy Thousand Sons Artwork is great.

(At least I think its called _"The Traitor's Hand"_ - Its the one you referred to _Subtle_, essentially the meeting of all the Traitor command)

EDIT: Thanks Baron for that list (below), and yes its _"Blades of the Traitor"_, not _"The Traitor's Hand"_ :good


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Are there pictures of the Daemon-Primarchs?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Are there pictures of the Daemon-Primarchs?


Only Horus and fulgrim are there primarch wise, and still pre daemonhood.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Are there pictures of the Daemon-Primarchs?


Going by memory, there are pictures of Fulgrim, Angron and Mortarion post-Ascension.

Horus, Magnus & Perturabo (pre-Ascension) are also included.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I seem to recall magnus, angron and a couple of others also.


Ninja-ed


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Here are the Primarchs (and a few other things of intrest) and what pages their pictures are on in HH: Collected Visions:

Leman Russ- 24, 102, 139
Magnus the Red- 24, 52, 90, 168, 336
Rogal Dorn- 25
Sangunius- 26, 171, 172, 340
Fulgrim- 46 (x2), 74, 331 (Daemon)
Horus- 47, 109
Mortarion- 63, 229, 347 (Daemon)
Angron- 72, 231, 369 (Daemon)
The Khan- 95
Perturabo- 330

The Emperor- 27, 44, 71, 188
Hands of the Emperor- 148-152
Blades of the Traitor- 262-266

Theres a few pages including Horus I didn't include because they were just smaller copies of larger art in the book and also the iconic Horus Vs. Emperor scene is waiting to be found for yourselves.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome, I saw a small pic of Mortarion as a Daemon Prince and what I could see looked epic. Can't wait to get the book, Ill hopefully be ordering it by the end of the upcoming week.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Oh opps, I thought you were just reffering to 'the traitors hand' picture!
Haha, yeah as others have said there are a few daemon prince pics of a few primarchs.


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

Without a doubt ........................ 5 stars :good:

The art, fluff and inspiration is not to be missed.

It has everything for the frothing Pre-Heresy fanatic.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well due to an unexpected windfall I may be able to order it tonight. Can't wait


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Just gotten my copy of Collected Visions and.. amazing. Ive only read the first quarter of the book but every image is beautiful and well-done, my favourite so far is Ahriman on page 50, he looks amazing. Truly worth the money, even worth more then I paid.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

And the tidbits of fluff are actually pretty good too. If you've read mechanicum for the hh series you'll like the kaban story all the more!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Okay. So firstly I need to explain that I have OCD to a certain extent with books - inperticular series`, I have to read them from the start, slowly, with nice breaks inbetween so I can suck up all the information, with absolutely NO spoilers inbetween. So, I was wondering, witout spoiling the Heresy series, when is the best time (time = roughly what book) to get Collected Visions? I mean, im only just finishing False Gods... I don`t really want to be reading smaller bits of fluff set in the Heresy, when ive barley just finished the Greta Crusade. Just wondering as I thought of buying it today...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Bobss- Collected Visions span the entire Horus Heresy Series, so there is no real time between the novels where you can read it. If you was to buy it, I would suggest reading it after Galaxy In Flames/Fulgrim. There isn't _that_ much spoilers in my opinion, but there is some. Most of them are little however, and alot of them would mean nothing until you actually realise. Hope that helps, it is not the best of advice however.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Bobss- Collected Visions span the entire Horus Heresy Series, so there is no real time between the novels where you can read it. If you was to buy it, I would suggest reading it after Galaxy In Flames/Fulgrim. There isn't _that_ much spoilers in my opinion, but there is some. Most of them are little however, and alot of them would mean nothing until you actually realise. Hope that helps, it is not the best of advice however.


Thanks, and yes, it is... rather strange of me, Ill admit that. Its just from what ive heard there _was_ a great deal of spoilers. However, twas the fickle ways, and whimsical nature of Games Workshop that sealed my fate, and thus I could not enter a shop branded as 'closed', thus I shalt wait another day to purchase such a worthy prize or £30...:laugh:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well there will be a fair amount of 'spoilers' due to the nature of the book- a lot of the info from the novels originates from this book.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Read it before mechanicum.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I dont suppose anyone has a link for the double-page spread, _Blades of the Traitor_ by Sam Wood. I want that as my background, its awesome!.


----------

